# Clearance to Combustibles at 6" stone Veneer



## ActionJackson00 (May 2, 2014)

I have a few questions regarding the "safe zone for projections of combustible materials" found on all of the fireplace installation documents.

The homes we design typically have a wood fireplace in the same plane as the framing, with a 6" stone veneer around. Typically we also have a stone lintel that is at least 8" from the face of the fireplace.

My questions is how does any of that construction effect the clearance to combustibles? All of the sketches I have seen start at the fireplace.

Is there any source I can look to find more information?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 2, 2014)

Most fireplaces I see anymore need zero clearance for the back, sides, top, and bottom unless it is a real stone or brick fireplace.

SECTION R1004 FACTORY-BUILT FIREPLACES

R1004.1 General. Factory-built fireplaces shall be listed and labeled and shall be installed in accordance with the conditions of the listing. Factory-built fireplaces shall be tested in accordance with UL 127.

R1004.2 Hearth extensions. Hearth extensions of approved factory-built fireplaces shall be installed in accordance with the listing of the fireplace. The hearth extension shall be readily distinguishable from the surrounding floor area.

R1004.3 Decorative shrouds. Decorative shrouds shall not be installed at the termination of chimneys for factory-built fireplaces except where the shrouds are listed and labeled for use with the specific factory-built fireplace system and installed in accordance with the manufacturer's installation instructions.

R1004.4 Unvented gas log heaters. An unvented gas log heater shall not be installed in a factory-built fireplace unless the fireplace system has been specifically tested, listed and labeled for such use in accordance with UL 127.


----------

